# coyotes



## BassMaster09 (Feb 25, 2008)

has anyone ever hunted oxbow or La Su Ann for yotes? if so how did you do?


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

never hunted these areas but my bro scored again on a nice size male during the 2 day shotgun season..


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

There was a interesting article in yesterdays Columbus Dispatch talking about how the yotes have dang near overrun the Cincinatti area, talked about all the pets taken recently and how officials are considering special hunts for them.


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

I have tried my calling unit and rabbit call at La Su An a couple times and it seems to me that the coyotes there have seen and heard that trick before.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

I've heard that a lot of publics lands in Ohio get run by hunting dogs. These yotes are extremely call shy and rarely come out in daylight. *You may be able to score though when the weather is at its coldest! Good Luck!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Try calling at first light especially on a cold, cloudy morning. If a yote didn't find something to eat the night before, he's at his most vulnerable as it heads back to sleep for the day. Also, try the yote gathering call just before dark ..... may only get younger dogs, but they're still coyotes. Have enough gun to reach out and get the job done, too.
T


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

It's now getting into mating season. They will be very territorial so try challenge barks/howls and female invitation howls. Be very aware of your setup. If those dogs are anything like the ones around here they have been pushed hard and wary. But if they're pushed a lot by hounds, calling just may be the different approach to be successful. 

Best of luck.


----------



## copperhead (Oct 7, 2008)

New to the game and O for 4 on set ups last couple of weekends. Tried night, early morning and evening. I have a baby rabbit distress tape, yote locator and yote challenge tape. I started with the rabbit call then went to the others. Wind was right and I was concealed good. Tried 15 minutes a tape with periods of silence. I know there are too many yotes around on our property in Morgan county. See them tracking and chasing deer ever bow season. They are also putting a hurt on the neighbors pets and livestock. Any advise on sequence and best calls would be appreciated. Just want to see one come in and I'll be happy. Not sure what I'll do with one if I get a shot. I hear they are hard really hard to skin. Any truth to that?
Thanks


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

For me a rabbit is hard to skin... can't keep the damned hair off the meat and the skin keeps ripping. 

Here's a great post on another forum I lurk in. A tutorial on skinning a coyote...

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=65281&sid=4e83824477c9595fd0e40bd1c26d1c29

It's actually a North Dakota web site, but people from all over frequent it... kinda like OGF.

As far as calls and sequence, the only way you'll know what they want is by being out there. Like I said, mating season... Here is a good link to more calls in MP3 and wav formats...

http://www.mscustomcalls.com/MP3.html

I am far from being an expert on the subject, and haven't been in the field for coyotes at all yet this year. But I hope these sites can give you some information you can use. 

Best of luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

The 'yotes are starting to pair up & they are extremely hungry, as this is their leanest part of the year (no baby animals to feed on). Two of the 4 coyotes we've caught (in snares) these last few days have been killed & partially eaten by other yotes, one of them was completely gone from the ribs back. Hopefully, we've taken enough off this farm to stop the problems with live stock, but I doubt it.
Get out there and challenge a few of these males, they will respond.
T


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Here's the one I got a couple years ago out of my tree stand...


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Two more yotes down the last two days .............. that makes 6 off a 150 acre farm, 5 since last Friday. Not too bad for less than 2 miles outside of Marysville.
Have been seeing some just before dark running ditch lines starting to hunt for the night ; best time may be the last hour before sun set.
T


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't hunt em but down here north of Cincinnati, Maineville, I have been hearing alot of them calling and my neighbors have lost pets along the tree lined areas that border my neighborhood. I am not far from the LMR Do the yotes like to be near the water or do they prefer the fields and such, Most of the land surrounding is farm or wood so its seems ideal cover and just up the hill from the river. Several small feeder creeks and ditch's also. I run my pup out in the woods sometimes. He is a Red Setter and fast as can be but I worry about him getting to far ahead at night. He is about 45 pounds seems like the yotes would not hesitate to try and catch him or is he to big. From the little I know they eat alot of small game. Am I close with my thinking or way off. Thanks Guys.S


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Small dogs and cats are high on the menu in populated areas. At 45 pounds, he's as big (or bigger) as the largest coyotes in this area, however, if they are running in pairs (mating season right now) or in packs, I wouldn't trust them even with a large dog. As stated in an earlier post, easy meals are hard to find and they are hungry and quite aggressive right now. Even if you aren't out hunting at night, I hope you are at least armed.


----------

